

Tutorialize extension updates and other news - lshemesh
http://blog.tutorialize.me/post/48479851955/new-tutorialize-extension-released-and-other-news

======
lshemesh
This update was a roller coaster of changes. There was a lot of erasing mass
amounts of code to get it to it's current state. If anyone has any feedback on
my blog post, the features, or about the service itself, I'd love to hear
them. Happy Earth day everyone!

